# المسيح يحبك



## Son of god (13 مايو 2007)

فتح فاه وعلم   .... (تكملة) 

الجزء الثاني : سمعتم أنه قيل ... أما أنا فأقول ......



أولاً :  موقف المسيح من الشريعة والأنبياء (متى 5: 17ــ20) 

1-    كان تعليم المسيح غريباً على مستمعيه، فما تعلَمُوه من الناموس والأنبياء القدامى يبدو في الظاهر مختلفا عما يعلمه المسيح الآن.وحتى لا يتصورون أنه جاء ليلغي الناموس* وينقض الأنبياء، أكد المسيح أنه لم يأت لينقض بل ليكمل. المسيح لم يلغ أو ينسخ أو يشطب القديم لكنه تمم وكمل. أعطى الله الناموس لموسى منقوشاً على لوحي حجر، أما ناموس المسيح فقد كتب في قلوب من تبعوه. 

* شريعة موسى 

2-    يؤكد المسيح أن الناموس خالد وكلام الله أبدي لايتغير ولايتبدل ولايحرف ولاينسخ. قال أنه لو زالت السماء والأرض لايزول حرف واحد او نقطة واحدة من كلام الله. 

3-    ويحذر المسيح وينبه أن لايستهين أحد بأية وصية من وصاياه مهما بدت صغيرة. كل وصايا الله وتعاليمه وكلامه عظيم فهو صادر من الله العظيم.إن كلام الله كله وحدة لاتتجزأ،ووصاياه جميعها يجب أن تطاع وتنفذ. 

4-    ولا يريد المسيح أن تطاع وصايا الله بدافع الرهبة والخوف من عقابه كما كان يفعل الكتبة والفريسيون، ولا يكفي أن تنفذ الوصايا حرفياً وظاهرياً كفروض وطقوس، بل تنفذ بالذهن والقلب والروح. 

5-    تناول المسيح الوصايا الستة التي كتبت على اللوح الثاني من لوحي الشريعة التي أعطيت لموسى والتي تتصل بعلاقة الإنسان بأخيه الإنسان، وأضاف إليها حدوداً ومعالم ومفاهيم جديدة..جعلها كاملة تحتوي على البعد الحسي الأدبي والروحي. قال : سمعتم انه قيل للأقدمين ..... وأما أنا فأقول .... 

نعمه ربنا يسوع المسيح مع جميعكم انتظروا المزيد.:66:


----------



## عاطف منير (26 فبراير 2009)

اشكر يسوع اني ابنه


----------



## فادية (26 فبراير 2009)

*شكرا على الموضوع  الجميل *
*ربنا يبارك  حياتك*​


----------



## kalimooo (26 فبراير 2009)

Son of god

شكراااا على الموضوع الممتاز

ربنا يبارك مجهودك


----------



## candy shop (26 فبراير 2009)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااا على الموضوع الجميل 

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## KOKOMAN (27 فبراير 2009)

موضوع راااااااااائع 

ميرررررسى على الموضوع 
​
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------

